# Rodborough Common near Stroud



## Jillygumbo (Feb 11, 2017)

Hi I'm sitting in the larger of the two car parks on Rodborough Common. This is the first time I've wild camped proper. I was wondering if anyone knows if I'm sitting in a spot that might cause me grief. Local kids, etc

I don't want to settle down for the night and have a drink if I may have to move.

Can anyone advise me please?


----------



## chrismilo (Feb 11, 2017)

Sorry don't know that part of wilts 
But if you have a drink just keep the empty bottle handy to sort out would be trouble makers :hammer:


----------



## ScamperVan (Feb 11, 2017)

chrismilo said:


> Sorry don't know that part of wilts



Gloucestershire  

Sorry, JG - was just a kid when I lived there so no useful info.


----------



## Jillygumbo (Feb 11, 2017)

It's very quiet up here at the moment. Think I'll not bother with a drink, just in case. If the sky clears, will be beautiful as no light pollution


----------



## colinm (Feb 11, 2017)

If you are going to try and 'wildcamp' on Roborough and Minchinhampton common, don't drink, you are liable to be moved on by the NT, they won't even let the ice cream shop put signs on the road!


----------



## Jillygumbo (Feb 11, 2017)

colinmd said:


> If you are going to try and 'wildcamp' on Roborough and Minchinhampton common, don't drink, you are liable to be moved on by the NT, they won't even let the ice cream shop put signs on the road!



Mm thanks for that. A visit from NT wouldn't worry me as much as a visit from yobs though! Must be ok for some folks though as this is in the POI file.


----------



## Jillygumbo (Feb 13, 2017)

Well, no problems overnight although it may well be different in better weather. One courting couple for a while and some lads in one car later (didn't stop long only for a wee I think). No one moved me on. All in all ok for a first time.


----------



## The laird (Feb 13, 2017)

Are you ig from bf?


----------



## Jillygumbo (Feb 13, 2017)

The laird said:


> Are you ig from bf?


You mean jg from bf?

I've got the same user name on bf.


----------



## The laird (Feb 13, 2017)

Jillygumbo said:


> You mean jg from bf?
> 
> I've got the same user name on bf.



We met at Stourbridge meet you had the dog in tow!


----------



## Jillygumbo (Feb 14, 2017)

The laird said:


> We met at Stourbridge meet you had the dog in tow!



Yes, that was probably me as I'm always at Stourport (even). Same avatar too!


----------

